# Any Expats in/around Ensenada?



## UnGringoEnMexico (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Jake and I'm moving to Ensenada in a few weeks to start medical school at Universidad Xochicalco. Ive lived in Mexico on and off for the last 7 or 8 years and in fact have been living in Tijuana the past 8 months. but now I'm going through a divorce right before my 1st semester of Med School so I decided to attend the Ensenada campus instead of the Tijuana campus for a change of scenery. I'm 29, American born and raised in Las Vegas, Nevada USA. Anyone else go to university around here or just surf or whatever? I'm fluent in Spanish and actually worked as an interpreter in the courts in Las Vegas and California for a few years. But I'm looking for some expats to hang out with. 
Hit me up!:boxing:


----------



## UnGringoEnMexico (Jul 10, 2011)

Nobody huh?


----------



## dadamistress (Jul 25, 2011)

*expatriota en ensenada*

hi jake!

i am gabriela from the czech republic (age 31). i arrived in ensenada two weeks ago and am going to stay here the following 6 months to work on my spanish. if you feel like meeting up, let me know!

thanks

g


----------



## UnGringoEnMexico (Jul 10, 2011)

dadamistress said:


> hi jake!
> 
> i am gabriela from the czech republic (age 31). i arrived in ensenada two weeks ago and am going to stay here the following 6 months to work on my spanish. if you feel like meeting up, let me know!
> 
> ...


Hi Gabriela! Seems like i can't send you a private message or email from here so email me if you like at ungringoenmexico at gmail dot com


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UnGringoEnMexico said:


> Hi Gabriela! Seems like i can't send you a private message or email from here so email me if you like at ungringoenmexico at gmail dot com


For your information (and other's), you have to have five posts before you can use the private messaging system to send a message to another member of this forum.


----------

